# Deer and Hunting Scriptures



## formula1 (Sep 9, 2011)

For the kickoff off the GA deer season, let's see your favorite deer/hunting scriptures.  Here's mine:

Psalm 29:9
The voice of the LORD makes the deer give birth and strips the forests bare,and in his temple all cry, "Glory!"


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 9, 2011)

Job 40:15....Look at the behemoth, which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox. 

Kidding.  Or, wishful thinking (I have never seen a deer which could be called "behemoth").  I am what many would call a "meat hunter."  So.....

Genesis 9:3.....Everything that lives and moves will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything. 

Then there are the countless hours when there are no deer within 100 miles of my deer stand, so I go to this:

Romans 1:20.....For since the creation of the world God's invisible qualities--his eternal power and divine nature--have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made,

So, it is those quiet moments enjoying God's creation that I have my best moments with the creator.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Why hunting is wholesome? Song of Songs tells it all for me.

 Second Poem 9, My Beloved is like a gazelle, like a young stag.

17Be, my Beloved, like a gazelle, a young stag, on the mountains of the covenant.

 3ed Poem 5 Your two breasts are two fawns, twins of a gazelle, that feed among the lilies.

And so on....


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 9, 2011)

Prov 12:27   27 The lazy do not roast any game, 
   but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 9, 2011)

As the deer pants for streams of water, so my soul pants for you, O God.

 -- Psalm 42:1


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 9, 2011)

Psalms 35:27 - ... Let the LORD be magnified, which hath *pleasure* in the prosperity of his servant.

He takes pleasure in my success....socially, financially, afield, etc!


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Prov 12:27   27 The lazy do not roast any game,
> but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt.





 You can really tell bible scolars from the novice. Like very good hunters, they get their bucks from where there was none.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 9, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Why hunting is wholesome? Song of Songs tells it all for me.
> 
> Second Poem 9, My Beloved is like a gazelle, like a young stag.
> 
> ...



When I was a "yout" I kept bringing that verse up, and asking why we never studied it?

For some reason, our Bible studies went from Ecclesiastes to Isiah.  We hammered Ecclesiastes, plenty of  good moral instruction there for impressionable young minds.

Deer hunters were meant to inherit the world.



> Genesis 27:1        And it came to pass, that when Isaac was old, and his eyes were dim, so  that he could not see, he called Esau his eldest son to him and said,  2,3,4 "I am an old man now, and expect every day to be my last.  Take  your bow and arrows out into the fields and get me some venison, and  prepare it just the way I like it--savory and good--and bring it to me  to eat, and I will give you the blessings that belong to you, my  first-born son, before I die."
> 
> 19 Jacob said, "It's Esau, your oldest son.  I've done as you told me  to.  Here is the delicious venison you wanted.  Sit up and eat it, so  that you will bless me with all your heart!"  20 "How were you able to  find it so quickly, my son?" Jacob replied, "Because Jehovah your God  put it in my path!"
> 
> 30 As soon as Isaac has blessed Jacob, and almost before Jacob leaves  the room, Esau arrives, coming in from his hunting.  31 He also has  prepared his father's favorite dish and brings it to him.  Esau, "Here I  am, Father, with the venison.  Sit up and eat it so that you can give  me your finest blessings!"  32 Isaac says, "Who is it?" Esau replies,  "Why, it's me, of course!  Esau, your oldest son!"  33 Isaac begins to  tremble noticeably.  Then who is it who was just here with venison, and I  have already eaten it, and blessed him with irrevocable blessing?"  34  Esau beings to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- with deep and bitter sobs, "O my father, bless me,  bless me too!"  35 Isaac answers, "Your brother was here and tricked me  and has carried away your blessing." 36 Esau bitterly cried, "No wonder  they call him 'The Cheater."  For he took my birthright, and now he has  stolen my blessing."


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 9, 2011)

Amos 3:5
Does a bird fall in a snare on the earth, when there is no trap for it? Does a snare spring up from the ground, when it has taken nothing?


----------

